# My Fire Scared Me!



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Was going through all the features to get ready for taking Caliente out to the library tomorrow for the Technology Petting Zoo II, pulled up a Prime movie to stream and it was all glitchy and hinky.  Tried a Netflix show, same thing.  Tried to stream music, same thing there.  I was getting very nervous thinking something was wrong with either our wifi (which was working fine otherwise) or the Fire - then thought to turn it off.  That seems to have taken care of it - streaming is nice & smooth now, thank goodness!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad you were able to fix the problem! I'm sure that Caliente will be a BIG hit at the library tomorrow!


----------



## KJunkie (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to know and I'm glad you were able to fix the problem!!!!


Christian


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Christian--

welcome to KindleBoards!

When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a scare a few days ago, was playing some games and it locked up, had to hold the power button in for 10 seconds to turn it off, then it wouldn't turn back on.  Holding the power button in for 30 seconds got it back to normal.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

MartyS said:


> I had a scare a few days ago, was playing some games and it locked up, had to hold the power button in for 10 seconds to turn it off, then it wouldn't turn back on. Holding the power button in for 30 seconds got it back to normal.


I had a freeze and found on Cust Svc link that to reboot hold the power button for 20 seconds. Then turn on. Problem solved.


----------

